# Word Default View



## reepnorp (Aug 30, 2004)

How do I change it so that the default when making a new document is to have the view set at print layout at 75% zoom?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

In Word 2003, I opened a new document, set it to the zoom size and view I wanted it, and exited Word. When I opened Word again to a new document, it was set exactly the way I had chosen before.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There is an option to save the settings as default.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I looked for that option first, and didn't find it. That's why I did it the way I said. Where is the option located?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I alway do it by editing and saving Normal.dot - which is where the defaults are saved.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

To change the default

View > Zoom


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

For my Word2003, the last zoom level I used is what it reopens at.

I tried changing the Normal.dot, but it did not affect the next time I opened Word.

I looked for a setting, and I didn't see anything that appeared to be relevant to the zoom level.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I tried WhitPhil's suggestion and it worked perfectly. Click on View and Zoom. There are several settings you can choose there. When you are finished, click on OK and it is set. I exited Word 2003, relaunched it and opened a new doc -- same view setting as I had picked. I changed the view setting, saved the file, and exited Word. When I went back in and opened another new file, it reverted to the setting I had set originally. Hope this helps.


----------

